# Seiko "sumo" 6r Diver In Da House!



## hakim

Hi All,

As promised here are pics of the Sumo diver just arrived a half hour ago! Enjoy









Box from vendor, unopened from customs too!


















One of the best packaging I've seen.....










...and the usual Prospex inner box....










....and the piece itself...










...and finally a pic of the watch itself. Very nicely contoured case. See the recessed bezel and slightly curved crystal. Got a signed crown too.










More impressions to follow soon


----------



## Zephod

Hakim

That looks fantastic I bet you have a big grin on your face , look forward to seeing more pics

Thanks for sharing


----------



## PhilM

Nice one Hakim, the more I see of this watch the more I'm loving it


----------



## Guest

PhilM said:


> Nice one Hakim, the more I see of this watch the more I'm loving it


MMMMM VERY NICE I NEED ONE







Tony


----------



## Bladerunner

Well done Hakim.


----------



## hakim

Thanks everyone but after wearing this watch for about 24 hours there are a few issues that I just can't get past









Sadly its gonna be a flipper









First the good points:

No one can doubt the fantastic build quality of this Seiko and I really like some design details here. A few that come to mind are; the bezel recesses neatly into the case sides yet is not hard at all to turn. Very positive click when turning the bezel too. The signed crown is a nice touch. The lugs have a neat beveled shape yet downward sloping shape which makes the watch sit very well on the wrist and I particularly like the drilled lugs. Oh yeah, the new handwind, hackable auto 6R movement is a gem! 




























What puts me off:









I think Seiko missed the boat on the bracelet width on this watch. Its a big watch and 20mm bracelet just doesn't do it for me. There is enough "meat" in the lugs and overall size of the watch that 22mm is the least the Seiko should have gone with. Everytime I looked at the watch, it reminded me of a big plate strapped to my wrist with string!









Secondly, the large font on the bezel is just too big and adds to the overall size of the watch. Coupled with the 20mm bracelet just added to my aggravation with this watch.

Thirdly, I don't like the hour and minute hands especially the bottom pointy part. Would have been better if the shortened those and took out that extra lines on the hour hand. Just a distraction to the dial IMO.

Lastly, that confounded 12 o'clock "camel toe" marker. What a piece of s****e! Of all the designs, Seiko had to come up with that one


















Here's a wrist shot:










I tried to like this watch, really I did, but these few things just bug the heck out of me. I think Seiko could have raised the bar on this watch but somehow overstepped the line. Like the dial on their Spring Drive 600, this one is also a mismash of shapes and designs. Not neat IMO. The bracelet is a great piece with solid links, diver extension and clasp like the Monster, but 20mm.....come on Seiko!!!!


----------



## jasonm

Thats a shame Hakim







Out of all the points you raised I think the 20mm is the killer, your right, 22mm should have been minimum...


----------



## JonW

Im really sorry to hear that mate.... Its such a shame







I was worried about the lug size when I read about the watch initially. Its the same width case as the SD600m but with a thinner bracelet which I just couldnt fathom. I agree the hands are a bit off as well. Personally I love my SD600m and have had it almost a year and still wear it... that must be a record! The only annoyances on it are the power reserve which is nice to have but not necessary on a diver, and the GMT hand thats obscured by the mins hand and also not really necessary on a diver. but both are livable imho. Im still not sure what to make of this 'Sumo'... its a step up from the usual 007/9/Monster/Sammy/Sawtooth but its no Auto Tuna or close enough to the MM... perhaps Seiko intended it that way....


----------



## hakim

Thanks Jon, but no worries. I think after going through so many watches these past few years, I've developed a taste of what I like to see in a watch. Incidently, my brother-in-law took the watch and he's loving it! He's not a WIS so things I see in a watch, he takes for granted







which I suspect is part of the reason Seiko are gonna sell so many Sumos. The majority of the people out there will buy this fantastically made watch for a real good price that will last them for decades!









However, I do like how Seiko has positioned this diver in the price market. Hardly any company offer divers with a in-house auto movement in that range.


----------



## Jonmurgie

Got to say that I have loved all of the previous Seiko divers but this one looks like a mess to me... I can't understand why all the Sekio lot on SCWF are wetting themselves with excitement over it?! IMO it's a step backwards or at best sideways from the 7S26 divers, and that bezel insert... what were they thinking with that font, it looks like a cheap aftermarket affair









I'm pleased to say, that even with it's pretty cheap price point, it's not one I feel the need to buy/try


----------



## normdiaz

Pakaging and inclusion of Seiko catalog looks like one of Seiya's deliveries.


----------



## BruceS

I agree this watch should have 22mm lugs, but I still like it. It's the first new Seiko that's interested me in a while.


----------



## pauluspaolo

BruceS said:


> I agree this watch should have 22mm lugs, but I still like it. It's the first new Seiko that's interested me in a while.


Yep I agree that 22mm would have been a better but having said that I don't think the 20mm lug width will bother me too much. I used to own a Marinemaster a while ago & loved it (god knows why I sold it







) & that had 20mm lugs too. I can't afford another Marinemaster but the new 6r15 diver (I can't bring myself to call it the Sumo!!!) is within the realms of financial possibility so it's one I intend to buy sometime this year


----------



## pauluspaolo

pauluspaolo said:


> BruceS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree this watch should have 22mm lugs, but I still like it. It's the first new Seiko that's interested me in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep I agree that 22mm would have been a better but having said that I don't think the 20mm lug width will bother me too much. I used to own a Marinemaster a while ago & loved it (god knows why I sold it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) & that had 20mm lugs too. I can't afford another Marinemaster but the new 6r15 diver (I can't bring myself to call it the Sumo!!!) is within the realms of financial possibility so it's one I intend to buy sometime this year
Click to expand...

I like the hand design & the bezel font - both of whicch remind me of this one. I had one of these too a while ago & it was a superb watch - another one I shouldn't have let go - when these came out I don't remember anyone criticising the bezel font or hand design at all. I just can't figure out all this criticism for the new diver - it looks &, by all accounts, is another quality watch from Seiko. I think it's great that Seiko continue to offer excellent quality & original watch designs with in-house movements at affordable prices. Good luck to them I say


----------



## makky

I'd buy one.

Seiko should be commended for taking chances with their divers. We're lucky to have a choice 20 + models produced over the past 40 years.

What's wrong with 20mm lugs ?

6105's had 19mm lugs and everyone loves 'em.


----------



## LuvWatch

makky said:


> I'd buy one.
> 
> Seiko should be commended for taking chances with their divers. We're lucky to have a choice 20 + models produced over the past 40 years.
> 
> What's wrong with 20mm lugs ?
> 
> 6105's had 19mm lugs and everyone loves 'em.


I agree, it is 52mm top to tail and 44.5 side to side - so aesthetically it looks right - as Makky say's the 6105 has smaller lugs but I find that the 19mm lugs gives it a uniqueness, which I think most just love.

Ahemm, this is mine, just arrived







if I could hump it, I would









reminds me very much of the MM, with its polished and brushed finish and those curves are to die for.










Derek


----------



## pg tips

I don't know Derek







Just when we think you have gone for good you pop back with another stunner!

I must admit i didn't like the hands in the stock face on picture but your (yet again) wonderful shot really shows they are not too bad.

I love the font of the bezel numerals


----------



## jasonm

Nice one Derek...

Cant wait to see it...


----------



## makky

Derek,

Fan bloomin tastic.

Please tell me you hate it, and sell it to me !

I wanna hump it too.









After all, what are Camel-toes for ?!!


----------



## Guest

makky said:


> I'd buy one.
> 
> Seiko should be commended for taking chances with their divers. We're lucky to have a choice 20 + models produced over the past 40 years.
> 
> What's wrong with 20mm lugs ?
> 
> 6105's had 19mm lugs and everyone loves 'em.


IT looks good, but i have to agree 22mm would be better then again i love the biggest watches around and crave big braclets and Panerai style leather bands,end of the day we each look for some thing in design .I TAKE ANY TO BUILD THE PITIFULLY SMALL COLECTION I HAVE !!!!


----------



## hakim

Nothing wrong with 20mm at all, but I still feel that 22mm would have balanced the watch even better.

Sitting on the wrist the 6R diver does look bigger than the MM


----------

